

Docker + Autoenv: Super magic automated development environment - fernandogrd
http://livingintheshell.com/docker-autoenv-super-magic-automated-development-environment.html

======
relaxitup
Does having the shared folder for the DB (the -v switch you mentioned)
minimize the security/isolation advantage of what Docker is supposed to be
providing?

~~~
fernandogrd
Yes, that makes sense. And besides it is not a problem in a development
environment, it would be better to just share the container file.

But I can't find another way to share containers between host restarts (there
is also -volumes-from option for sharing volumes between containers)

